# Rental Properties - Brisbane



## sunnyy (May 14, 2015)

Rental Properties - Brisbane
-------------------------------------


Hi 
We are young parents & relocating to Brisbane, Australia in mid June. 

We are looking for 1-2 bed rental apartment, townhouse etc. near Heritage Park QLD 4118 initially for 1-2 months. However, we are fine with any type of property available on temporary basis and can live in sharing as well.

We have observed that minimum lease period for decent properties is 6 months and agents need to meet people in-person for lease.

1- What are ways to find a rental property for small family (intially for 1-2 months), while being offshore? 
2- Any information / websites that can provide support in this regard?

Regards


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

sunnyy said:


> Rental Properties - Brisbane
> -------------------------------------
> 
> Hi
> ...


Hi you're correct it is very difficult to get a lease shorter than 6 months.Try looking for serviced apartments, they are more expensive but they can be rented on a weekly or monthly basis.
A website to try is www.realestate.com.au


----------

